# Most popular domestic private health insurer ?



## AliDE4

Hi,
Can anyone please tell me who the most popular domestic private health insurer is in France ?
We're relocating to France to live mid year and I'm researching private health insurance.
I'm looking for a domestic insurer as we only need cover for France, as that will be our home.
I've been looking at expat global polices eg. BupaGlobal - but they told me that we need to look at domestic insurers.
Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges

It's an odd question because it's only the expats in France who have any need for private health insurance. Residents are covered by the French sécu and (usually) a mutuelle to cover what the sécu doesn't. While the mutuelles are "domestic" insurers, I'm not sure they even offer cover for expats who are not part of the sécu system.

It can also depend on what sort of visa you'll be on because many, if not most long-stay visas for France will require that you have health cover that includes repatriation cover in the event of long-term care needs. (At least for the first few months you are there. You require 3 months of residence before you can apply for the French sécu system - but the processing can take 3 to 6 months.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## 95995

Try a broker such as Pacific Prime and see what they say.

You might end up with eg. EU cover, but at least that would allow you to cross border. You can apply for PUMA cover (that's the French healthcare system for those who are inactive) once you can demonstrate 3 months residence (usually via utility bills).


----------



## Romuva80

Generali is one of the biggest insurance companies in most of Europe i would try them.


----------



## atjohnson2310

I have been trying for more than 1 year to cancel Home insurance with Generali and it seems very very difficult - be very careful if using Generali


----------



## Crabtree

atjohnson2310 said:


> I have been trying for more than 1 year to cancel Home insurance with Generali and it seems very very difficult - be very careful if using Generali


There is a specific address to write to in your policy document (in very small print) and the letter has to be sent LRAR and in a certain format 
There are wizards on the internet that you can use who will generate the letter and send it to the correct address at a cost of course


----------



## suein56

Crabtree said:


> There is a specific address to write to in your policy document (in very small print) and the letter has to be sent LRAR and in a certain format
> *There are wizards on the internet that you can use who will generate the letter and send it to the correct address at a cost of course*


At a small cost .. not a lot .. and can be worth it to minimise the hassle.


----------



## Crabtree

Unless the OP gives more details of their circumstances then we cannot give any meaningful advice frankly.I suspect that they may not understand the French Health System


----------



## Bevdeforges

This is also a rather old thread - but for the query about cancelling home insurance. I'm closing the thread, with an invitation to Atjohnson2310 to repost as a separate thread. (Though chances are, what the problem is may be that they are trying to cancel without sending the appropriate level of registered letter to do the cancellation. That's the key to so many of these things here in France.)


----------

